# Switch canal A y canal B para amplificador



## ramiro77 (Nov 11, 2011)

Buenas!
Estuve toda la tarde intentando encontrar en el foro mediante el buscador como hacer para seleccionar mediante un boton o switch rotativo entre un par de bafles y otro (no es necesario que se sumen ambos pares de bafles. Con que se pueda seleccionar entre uno y otro, suficiente).

No encontré nada así que recurro a preguntar. Es para un proyecto que estoy a punto de empezar, y me faltaría resolver esta parte como para ir a comprar todo.

Se me había ocurrido poner dos llaves en el frente, y de cada llave ir a cada bornera. Pero no sé si una llave podría bancarse la potencia que erogue el equipo, o generarse arcos voltaicos en el switcheo y romper todo.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 11, 2011)

Usá en relay DPDT mas o menos bueno controlado por la llave que se te ocurra.


----------



## zxeth (Nov 11, 2011)

es salida (activo) o entrada (pasivo) del amplificador? ,si es entrada con una llave selectora inversora va a alcanzar y sobrar, el tema es el ruido que impone este. Si es la salida te recomiendo reles, ahora el tema es que tenes que tener una fuente externa para que la bobina del rele no produzca ruido en el amplificador, ademas de asegurarte que sean buenos reles ya que hay algunos que si los dejas mas de 5 minutos recalientan (ya me paso en una automatizacion y todavia no entiendo porque). Tambien influye la calidad en las borneras del mismo y en la potencia que soporta el mismo


----------



## ramiro77 (Nov 12, 2011)

Excelente. Uso un rotary switch de dos o tres posiciones para controlar A, B y A+B. 
De ahí al relé correspondiente y tema resuelto.

Con respecto al ruido por alimentarlo desde la misma fuente, si es ruido en la conmutación, no me molestaría. De hecho el amplificador que tengo ahora, un Sansui del 77, cada vez que conmuto la salida hace "plop". Y eso que no es de las líneas más baratas...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 12, 2011)

ramiro77 dijo:


> Excelente. Uso un rotary switch de dos o tres posiciones para controlar A, B y A+B.
> De ahí al relé correspondiente y tema resuelto.


Así es. Con un relay DPDT podés conmutar A *ó* B, pero para A+B vas a tener que hacer algun arreglo, probablemente usando dos relays en ves de uno.



ramiro77 dijo:


> Con respecto al ruido por alimentarlo desde la misma fuente, si es ruido en la conmutación, no me molestaría. De hecho el amplificador que tengo ahora, un Sansui del 77, cada vez que conmuto la salida hace "plop". Y eso que no es de las líneas más baratas...


En la salida de parlante no es problema el ruido, por que se conmuta una sola vez y se escucha así. El problema es cuando conmutás entradas con relays, pero esto es otra historia.

Saludos!


----------



## ramiro77 (Nov 12, 2011)

Sí Eduardo, la idea era usar dos relés, por eso "de ahí al relé *correspondiente*".
Total el costo no es un problema. Es para el proyecto que te comenté por privado los otros días.

Me quedo tranquilo con el ruido entonces, en la entrada no va a haber ningún relé. Sí va a haber un rotary switch en la entrada del pre. Como raras veces cambio de entrada, no me calienta poner un rotary en vez de algo más sofisticado. Es para poder conectar un sintonizador de radio y si lo uso una vez por semana un rato, es demasiado.

Un abrazo y gracias!!!
Ramiro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 12, 2011)

ramiro77 dijo:


> Sí Eduardo, la idea era usar dos relés, por eso "de ahí al relé *correspondiente*".
> Total el costo no es un problema. Es para el proyecto que te comenté por privado los otros días.


Ahhhh...OK entonces.



ramiro77 dijo:


> Me quedo tranquilo con el ruido entonces, en la entrada no va a haber ningún relé. Sí va a haber un rotary switch en la entrada del pre. Como raras veces cambio de entrada, no me calienta poner un rotary en vez de algo más sofisticado. Es para poder conectar un sintonizador de radio y si lo uso una vez por semana un rato, es demasiado.


Sabés que yo pensé lo mismo en mi ampli? Compré un "buen" conmutador rotativo y me duró un año :enfadado:. Finalmente lo resolví con relays y "lo que quedaba" del conmutador original. Ahí está hace otro año y no parece que vaya a tener problemas...

Un abrazo!


----------



## ramiro77 (Nov 12, 2011)

Pero qué tanto lo usabas el switch?
Yo por ejemplo ahora hace como dos semanas que no prendo el tuner... Por lo tanto el rotary del Sansui está en el mismo lugar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 12, 2011)

No mucho...tipo cuatro o cinco veces a la semana como mucho, pero no era muy barato como para que se hiciera percha en tan poco tiempo.


----------

